# BSH Female



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

I won't post anymore cats available but do not understand this advert! What proof will she have (unless she neuters the cat herself) that the person won't pay the pet price and still breed her. Saved themselves a lot of money!

Preloved | british shorthair female (may allow breeding) for sale in Bournemouth, Dorset


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow isnt she pretty, lovely green eyes,.maybe she will neuter her for the pet price, or sell her with papers for breeding at the higher price._


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She looks big enough to be a valid breeding queen on the Active register, just so long as she is bred responsibly though! I don't know how they can ensure that will happen


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is lovely


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow she is so pretty.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

she will prob keep the cats pink slip/white card till proof of neuterin has been done if going to pet home


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> What proof will she have (unless she neuters the cat herself) that the person won't pay the pet price and still breed
> Preloved | british shorthair female (may allow breeding) for sale in Bournemouth, Dorset


Because there are some honest people out there, I got an unspayed girl for FREE on the understanding I would have her spayed. I got all her paperwork with her.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be honest and say I'm not generally a big BSH fan, but she is a sweetheart!! :001_wub:

I hope she goes to somebody responsible- it would be awful for her to be in the wrong hands :nonod:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Because there are some honest people out there, I got an unspayed girl for FREE on the understanding I would have her spayed. I got all her paperwork with her.


Yes, this is true- when looking on those websites (I tend not to), there's an assumption that cats will go to bad homes. The majority will be doted on and very much loved by good owners. A minority won't be so lucky.

Like I said before, though, I hope this little lady is in the majority and finds a loving, caring slave.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I would have loved to have her shes gorgeous too far though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly withholding the transfer forms doesnt guarantee neutering as ive just found out. the only way to ensure a pet is a pet is to neuter before leaving.
she is a very stunning girl and luckily i dont have room otherwise i would be so tempted.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Too far away but would have loved to too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> sadly withholding the transfer forms doesnt guarantee neutering as ive just found out. the only way to ensure a pet is a pet is to neuter before leaving.
> she is a very stunning girl and luckily i dont have room otherwise i would be so tempted.


Thats true cc but the new owner would not beable to breed down the correct route as they couldnt reg the kits and by puting a contract in place surely covers the breeders back.

What happened in the end with that woman cc? Pm me if you would rather not say here..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is refusing to neuter her and she isnt bothered if she only gets £200 per kitten, sorry to say i dont think contracts stand up in court but im refusing at this present time to replace the pedigree certificate she has lost.
im hoping once she keeps howling in call they get a very bad headache and neuter her as stated in the contract.
from now on all my kittens will be neutered before leaving me which is the only way i can protect my kittens.


----------

